# Kawasaki KLT 200 chain ???



## equalizer (Sep 16, 2009)

I just picked up an 83' KLT 200-B 3 wheeler and I need to tighten up the chain. I cant find the info on how to do this. I sure could use some help on this one.

Thanks, Eq


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

inside the chain guard housing there's adjustment sprocket if not mistaken. it puts pressure on the chain tightening it. if the chain it still loose at the max end of the adjustment you can always take out a link.

im gonna see if i can hunt down the manual for this bike. i have the manuals for the tecate-3


----------



## equalizer (Sep 16, 2009)

Ill give that a try. Thanks for the fast reply.


----------

